# Temporary cat adoption



## marthaburrows (Jun 10, 2013)

I have just been offered a job which involves me going away for 6 months. I have 2 cats, one almost aged 2 and another which is 11months. I would rather they stayed together but they will also be fine apart. I would love it if someone could help me out as these cats are very close to my heart and couldn't bare giving them up forever. They are friendly and playful and are good with adults and children. If you would like to see a photo let me know and I would also be willing to pay for food for the 6months. If you are interested please let me know ASAP. Thank you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Where abouts are you as this would help people offering their help.


----------



## crispycat (Apr 2, 2013)

I know this sounds obvious but have you asked all family and friends? as this would be the best option - as most people who offer temp care usually do it for rescues and they are full to the brim especially with kitten season.


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

I think you should also make it clear what you are prepared to pay for whilst they are fostering the cats, I know you have already mentioned food but there is so much more, changing microchip details, new tags, flea treatments, wormers, vets bills, insurance, vaccinations, possibly grooming if they are long haired, etc.

I think if someone is willing, they will be a lot happier to know they don't have to worry about any financial side/knowing how much of a financial commitment it will be for the 6 months.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Afcb (Jun 8, 2013)

definitively all of the above and where you live.


----------

